# HC Lord's Day 38 and Schools



## raydixon9 (Oct 28, 2013)

In reading Ursinus' commentary under Q103 regarding the the Sabbath, he mentions keeping open the schools stating: 

"The maintenance of schools may be embraced under this part of the honor which is due to the ministry; for unless the arts and sciences be taught, men can neither become properly qualified to teach, nor can the purity of doctrine be preserved and defended against the assaults of heretics."

I know the HC is putting forth the notion of comfort and not harping too much on the prohibitions of the 4th, but this still seems contra scripture. I may just not understand the nature of the argument and I'm certainly not familiar with the culture of schools during the reformation. Why would this position be put forth? Should we encourage our high schoolers and college attendees to study for chemistry exams on the Sabbath?


----------

